

5 tips to get you through the design process - NirBenita
https://medium.com/@nirbenita/the-true-meaning-of-iteration-c7b1e964d21c

======
NirBenita
We expect our own designs to be perfect from the start, only to give up when
we find out that’s not the case — and it’s NEVER the case.

